# Modifier: Repeat Procedure



## Partha (Feb 1, 2010)

*Medicare of NY doesnt accept mods 76 and 77, instead mod 59 is used for repeat procedures. For commercials mod 76 and 77 are ok. Is it a right practice to use 59 for Medicare and use 76 and 77 for commercials.*


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 1, 2010)

Meicare of NY does accept the 76 and 77 modifiers, they just cannot adjudicate them electronically so they must be submitted via paper.  I do this quite often for NY Medicare especially for radiology and it is never a problem.  It is incorrect to use the 59 if it is indeed a repeated procedure.  For what circumstance are you wanting to use the 76 or 77 maybe that is the issue.


----------

